# Raff erweitert die Render-Ritterburg, Carstens Nager-Veteran und Darth Pope Stoe in Aktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Raff erweitert die Render-Ritterburg, Carstens Nager-Veteran und Darth Pope Stoe in Aktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					Die Hälfte der Produktionszeit für die PCGH 12/2015 ist schon wieder rum und dementsprechend hat das Arbeitstempo auch wieder angezogen. Trotzdem wurde nicht nur fleißig für die Hauptausgabe der PC Games Hardware getippt. Auch unser diesmaliger Sonderheftbeauftragter Steinhart saß dem Redakteurstrupp im Nacken, um die Seiten für die kommende Sonderausgabe 03/15 mit dem Titel "Den optimalen Gaming-PC zusammenstellen!" einzutreiben. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Raff erweitert die Render-Ritterburg, Carstens Nager-Veteran und Darth Pope Stoe in Aktion - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. Oktober 2015)

Raff braucht so einen Sessel wie aus Game of Thrones, nur nicht aus Schwertern, sondern Grafikkarten xD


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Oktober 2015)

Bild 1: Er hat sich Minions am Abend vorher angesehen und will jetzt täglich einen Banane 
Bild 2: Wie? Eine neue Tasse? Die 3dfx Tasse ist doch Legendär.
Bild 5: Den Imperator verärgert man am besten wirklich nicht oder man wird zum Pixelzählen verdonnert. 
Bild 6: Und ich dachte immer die dunkle Seite gibt es in eurer Redaktion nicht.


----------



## bootzeit (11. Oktober 2015)

"Hasse ma Luft "


----------



## Oromis16 (11. Oktober 2015)

@Gamer090
Ist auch eine 3dfx Tasse, siehe die Bilder letzte Woche


----------



## bootzeit (11. Oktober 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer die dunkle Seite gibt es in eurer Redaktion nicht.



Natürlich gibt´s die unwissender: Auch Sith Vötter muss mit Nvidia Karten kämpfen .


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bananen rund um die Welt erzittern bei diesem Anblick in Furcht.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Oktober 2015)

@M4xw0lf, dein Bild wird bei mir zur hälfte grau angezeigt, lade das bild doch im kleineren Format hoch.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Oktober 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> @M4xw0lf, dein Bild wird bei mir zur hälfte grau angezeigt, lade das bild doch im kleineren Format hoch.


Das ist einfach nur das erste Bild der Bildergalerie  Ich wollts kleiner als Anhang reinpacken, aber dann beschwert sich das Forum, dass das Bild zu groß sei.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2015)

Bild 1: Es ist eine Banane ( ohne Fell und Gräten ) und kein Kaktus
Bild 2: König Raff? Ich dachte es wäre das Burgfräulein 
Bild 3: Ist ja völlig unbenutzt, ja damals wurde noch aus dem Vollen gefräst
Bild 4: Hier entsteht ein Steinbruch, wozu auch sauber machen wenn es eh wieder dreckig wird
Bild 5: Nur ein Viertelstündchen, aber Vorsicht wenn sich der Schatten des Todessternes nähert
Bild 6: Lesson One, das tägliche üben der Demutshaltung


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bild 3: Ist ja völlig unbenutzt, ja damals wurde noch aus dem Vollen gefräst


Unibody als Apple noch buntes Plastik machte …
Nee, leider auch nur komplett aus beschichtetem Kunststoff, und diese Beschichtung ist über die Jahre in meine Hand diffundiert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte je etwas übertrieben. Aber wenn ich meine Sidewinder X8 von 2008 sehe und  die diversen Logitechs dann sind die Oberflächen bei MS doch deutlich besser.


----------

